# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Pellets για κοκατιλ

## Ανδρίκος

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου!
Θα ήθελα να αγοράσω pellet για το κοκατιλ μου. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει μια καλή επιλογή με βιταμίνες. (να αρέσει και στους παπαγάλους).
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς κάποια συσκευασία που να βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη και υγείας του φτερώματος (να δυναμώνει το φτερομα του και να βοηθάει να βγουν καινούρια φτερακια) ;;;

Επίσης πείτε μου αν ξέρετε και καμιά τροφή (φρούτο λαχανικό) που να βοηθάει σε αυτο(εκτός αυγό που βάζω ιδι)

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τα Harrison's ειναι μονόδρομος. Ειναι λιγο ακριβα αλλα θα σε ευγνωμονουν τα κοκατιλ σου

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου. Φαντάζομαι και εσύ αυτά περνεις. Μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις αν βλέπει (θετικές) διάφορες στο κοκατιλ σου;
π. χ. Στο φτέρωμα όπου ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ

----------


## sarpijk

> Τα Harrison's ειναι μονόδρομος. Ειναι λιγο ακριβα αλλα θα σε ευγνωμονουν τα κοκατιλ σου


Καλησπερα απο που τα προμηθευεστε? Απο ελληνική αγορα ή απο εξωτερικό?

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Εγώ μένω Κρήτη. Νόμο Ηρακλείου. Αλλά ζω στην επαρχία οπότε αν χρειαστώ κάτι "σοβαρό" (κλουβί, βιταμίνες, σπάνια κάποιο φάρμακο) πάω στο Ηράκλειο. Όλα τα άλλα από ένα πετ σοπ που βρίσκεται σε μια κωμόπολη που βρίσκεται κοντά μου

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τα προμηθεύομαι από κατάστημα στην Αθήνα που στέλνει με κούριερ. Είναι ότι καλύτερο έχω δώσει στα κοκατίλ μου μακράν.

----------

